# PJ Pets - 5 BC stores closing



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

5 Big Box type stores closing in BC: PJ's Pets is closing 27 stores across Canada - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I've gotten a few fish and supplies at the store in Richmond over the years. I always thought it was pretty well run as far as big-box stores go.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

PetCulture was meh it wasn't any better than the local PetSmart IMO


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I live near there! So I will make sure NONE of you will waste your gas money or time!
Here you go, some of the pics I was sending to my amazing buds on Whatsapp, so I'll share that with you here!

BTW NONE of it were over 30%, most things were either marked up like crazy and threw in a 10%-20% discount! You're much much much better off driving to Aprils!

No fish were on sale. But there were also no fish available. There were maybe 5 x ugly peacock cihlid, 3 were females. And 2 kois? Unless ur really interested in ugly snails. They were all over the place!

Anyhow, hope this help you guys to save time and gas!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh right, the reason why I posted Mag Float~ Was because they're selling it for $119.99~ =) They're expensive, but not to that point... Oh right, they're also not on sale neither~


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Holy bleep Batman! $120 for a Magfloat??!!!!! Can we say "Rip Off!!!"


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol.... that's crazy

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmmm! seems a bit insulting to our intelligence in my opinion. What a joke.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Courtesy of Xinnypie

This absolutely phenomenal volcano bubbling ornament will gouge a $77.00 hole into your wallet!
BUT ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! LOL!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, this picture should allow you to enlarge! HAHAHA


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal to me lmao


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Courtesy of Xinnypie
> 
> This absolutely phenomenal volcano bubbling ornament will gouge a $77.00 hole into your wallet!
> BUT ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! LOL!
> ...


 It's amazing alright, I bet there flying off the shelves!!!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Working there they basically force you into making the fish room shitty, not surprised they're going under from how it's managed. I tried really hard to fix it, but I had to quit... wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've heard rumours that Petsmart, or one of the other big box shores will have a $1 per gallon sale on aquariums, but I've never seen it in person. Probably just in US. 

Anyhow, it's the condition of the fish tanks in the "big box" pet stores that keeps me going back to my locally owned fish & aquarium shop. Never heard of PJ's before today though, and have never been there.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Daryl said:


> I've heard rumours that Petsmart, or one of the other big box shores will have a $1 per gallon sale on aquariums, but I've never seen it in person. Probably just in US.
> 
> Anyhow, it's the condition of the fish tanks in the "big box" pet stores that keeps me going back to my locally owned fish & aquarium shop. Never heard of PJ's before today though, and have never been there.


In B.C. it's known as Pet Culture.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Petco in the states is the one that generally has the $1 per gallon sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

When the Richmond store was still super pets and then pj pets later, the fish were actually not bad...It went downhill after it became pet culture


----------



## jsmith11618 (May 23, 2012)

Atom said:


> Petco in the states is the one that generally has the $1 per gallon sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Petsmart in the US has also been doing the $1 per gallon pricing from time to time, usually 10, 20 and 40 gallons and Aqueon or Great Choice tanks, last one I can recall was last September but they may have had others.


----------

